# Grad school with IBS..how do you do it?



## Amst23 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am a first year grad school in physical therapy school and it is extremely stressful and adding IBS on top of that...unbearable at times. After reading a lot of people's post on this site it has helped reassuring me that I am not alone but for my teachers, peers, classmates understanding it is another story. Often I will have to miss class because of my IBS flarring up in the morning or having an episode right before its time to head to class. Most of my classmates (only 44 of us) pack a lunch and spend all day at school studying and socializing in between classes but I always have to head home to use the bathrom or in case something goes wrong (pain, bloat, gas). The main thing I am seeking help with is how to go about telling people why I missed. I often get the phrase "jeez you are always sick you need to take vitamins your immune system sucks" or "why did you miss today, "sick" again" .....Calling in sick and saying I cant come to work in the clinic ends up screwing over a classmate and I am constantly feeling gult for not showing up to things or worried that people think I am faking. The worst part is...if I explain what is wrong with me, most people do not understand, "oh what did you eat".( LIke I havent tried to change my diet 20 different times). Being able to make it to a morning class and then getting sick and not showing up for something later in the day raises questions and it is just so hard because I constantly feel like it is my fault and that I should just get out of the bathroom and suck it up...but I simply cant.
I guess I just need some words or wisdom or reassurance that this happens to others too I mean it is not the easiest thing to discuss with people in the first place the embarrassment factor is there too.


----------



## chocolateai (Jan 6, 2014)

sounds very much like me except that right now i'm not schooling, i'm waiting for my result and i have free time till March. but because of this i keep worrying on how to go out without having to look for food every hour (i get hungry fast after getting IBS) or look for washroom every minute it's irritating. and i'm extremely worried about how my life will be after i start going to uni on september. right now i'm still living with my parents, i feel safe and all, but going to uni, being away from home and living on my own, coping with life on my own, the thought of it scares me. i'm not independent, never went far from home before so i'm worried a lot about this.

back to your issue, how long have you have it? i've read some posts about how psychology plays a big role in IBS. maybe you can try managing the way you think and view your problems? i know it's easy for me to say, and i haven't tried it myself, but i will give it a try.

try reading this: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/130859-road-to-recovery/?p=810535#entry810535

good luck!


----------



## NEW2IBS&ITblows (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you would be surprised at how understanding people will be. You can actually receive disability accommodations for IBS such as taking the exam in another room to reduce some anxiety and if you have to miss class often. I was only diagnosed a few weeks ago and have been in a graduate program for four years. My symptoms have really only caused me a lot of anxiety within the past few months and it makes me so anxious going to class when the whole program is there. I worry about using the bathrooms and such. I bought Poo-pouri which is amazing. It is like febreeze but you put it on the water in the bowl so no one can smell if you went number 2 in the bathroom ...I also bought a tiny spray bottle for it that looks like lip gloss I found on amazon for 3 dollars! As far as other students, I have not disclosed to them so that might be a tough one. Just blow it off as you forgot something at home or you prefer to eat at home, need to feed your fish or tell them to mind their own business! Lol...Additionally, I just heard a nurse practitioner in my family say that IBS is common for graduate students given the high stress level we endure for long periods. Typically what she does is prescribes an anxiety med, which she finds alleviates those symptoms. Maybe something to think about....


----------



## ajerahian (Mar 25, 2014)

Totally fell you dude except im in high school. Yeah. Damn right im a sophomore and i suffer the same thing but we gotta fight through it. If you think about it this makes us a much tougher person that all the pussies you see at school everyday. My stomach makes a lot of noises and hurts a lot which is a main reason why im scared to go to class when it is quiet. When i just got my IBS symptoms, i ditched 3rd period for 22 days straight because it was the quietest period and it would always flare up around that time. Now i learned to deal with it, i changed my diet, make sure i use the bathroom before school and its not as bad as before. I find it hurts the most when i need to drop a deuce but right when i use the bathroom the pain goes away. IBS sucks dude... A lot worse than what people think... Best of luck bro


----------

